# OMgoodness...our first MULE is here!



## Erica (May 11, 2007)

Born this morning....this has been three years in the making and it's here! My grandad has some miniature donkeys for more or less a hobby and fun, keeps around 10, and has about 4 or so foals a year (I know where MY filly fairy was as he also this morning had his last donkey foal born; this year he got ALL 4 JENNIES)

We raised his dad and when we weaned him we weaned him with a colt his same age......he has always been in with horses, as a two year old last year he was pastured with 3 three year old mares - mares that we just bought for him and to try and see if this would work.

So here he is at about 5 hrs old!

......was born at 7am this morning, it's a boy! and he is a dark bay, w/ dorsal, shoulder stripe, leg barring, and 4 socks, some with black spots inside. He is so cute and so sweet, I know he is going to be rotten, rotten, rotten; as he's going to get lots of attention


----------



## Jill (May 11, 2007)

Erica, I love him!!! He is just so cool



:



:



:


----------



## minih (May 11, 2007)

I love his color, and look at that face



: He is a doll.


----------



## PaintedPromiseRanch (May 11, 2007)

OMG he is ADORABLE :aktion033: :aktion033: our Eve is great fun but how i wish she was colored like yours



:

aren't baby mules the best...


----------



## iluvwalkers (May 11, 2007)

[SIZE=14pt]congrats! what a sweet baby[/SIZE]




, Nikki


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (May 11, 2007)

Erica, CONGRATS on a adorable little "man in your life". I bet too hes going to be spoiled rotten...rotten...rotten too, but you'll be loving every minute of all the spoiling.



: Corinne


----------



## JumpinJackFarm (May 11, 2007)

: What a little SweetHeart



:

Congrats !!!! Teri


----------



## Chamomile (May 11, 2007)

I think that is THE cutest little mini mule baby that I have EVER seen! I LOVE his little face and those ears! Congratulations :aktion033:


----------



## Lisa Strass (May 11, 2007)

Woo-hoo! He is soo cute.



: I saw your post on the mini forum and just had to come check him out.


----------



## MBhorses (May 11, 2007)

:aktion033: congrats

what a cutie.


----------



## minimule (May 11, 2007)

What a doll! I love his "hairy chest"!


----------



## HobbsFarm (May 11, 2007)

[SIZE=14pt]He is such a cute boy! Congratulations! :aktion033: [/SIZE]

[SIZE=14pt]Shannon



[/SIZE]


----------



## Rachel (May 11, 2007)

How cute!!!



:


----------



## Chico (May 11, 2007)

Happy days.



Very sweet.

chico


----------



## tifflunn (May 12, 2007)

He is so cute



: Congratulations!


----------



## Denali (May 12, 2007)

That is one adorable little mule!!



: Congratulations!! :aktion033:

Vicki


----------



## disneyhorse (May 12, 2007)

Awwwwww



: I can see why he's going to be so "rotten"!

Congrats on your first mule!

Andrea


----------



## NMMack (May 12, 2007)

:new_shocked: OMG Erica!!! :new_shocked:

He is just ADORABLE!!!!!



:

His dark Tummy and what a darling Face!!!



:

Yeppers, I can see where he would get spoiled rotten pronto-quick!!!



:

Nancy


----------



## maranatha minis (May 12, 2007)

Oh I just Love Mules!! They are so elegant!! I would love to have 1, big or small!! Congrats!!!!!!!

Shelley<><


----------



## Shari (May 16, 2007)

Oh my goosh,,he is just adorable!

Wish I could find a Jack in my area that was good enough Quality for my Jenny. So want a baby donkey next year.


----------



## lvponies (May 16, 2007)

What a cutie pie!!!




:


----------

